# Abzock-Versuche nehmen zu



## drachen08 (17 Februar 2016)

Fast äglich hat man solche Mails, langsam nervig, unsere Gesetzgebung ist einfach zu lasch. Mich können die nicht schocken, andere werden vermutlich schlaflose Nächte dadurch haben. Wer nichts bestellt hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen. 

Heute von DirectPay wie folgt
Sehr geehrte(r) .....

unsere Aufforderung blieb bislang leider ergebnislos. Heute gewähren wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig die Chance, den ausstehenden Betrag der Firma DirectPay AG zu begleichen.

Die vollständige Forderungsausstellung Nummer 293999023, der Sie alle Positionen entnehmen können, ist beigelegt. Die Zahlung erwarten wir bis spätestens 19.02.2016.

Aufgrund des andauernden Zahlungsrückstands sind Sie verpflichtet außerdem, die durch unsere Beauftragung entstandene Gebühren von 72,23 Euro zu bezahlen. Bei Rückfragen oder Unklarheiten erwarten wir eine Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb von 72 Stunden. Um zusätzliche Kosten auszuschließen, bitten wir Sie den ausstehenden Betrag auf unser Bankkonto zu überweisen.

Können wird bis zum genannten Datum keine Zahlung verbuchen, sehen wir uns gezwungen Ihre Forderung an ein Gericht abzugeben. Sämtliche damit verbundenen Kosten gehen zu Ihrer Last.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rechtsanwalt Oskar Burgkmair


----------



## BenTigger (17 Februar 2016)

Andererseits gibt es Spamfilter, die einem das aussortieren erleichtern.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2016)

Mindestens seit 2013 gibt es diese  gefälschten Spammails. Ziel ist  ist es, PCs mit Schadsoftware zu verseuchen.
https://www.watchlist-internet.at/g...ungsaufforderungen-von-angeblichen-anwaelten/
https://www.watchlist-internet.at/g...nnen-von-gefaelschten-zahlungsaufforderungen/


----------



## drachen08 (17 Februar 2016)

Spamfilter halten nicht alle auf, hatte schon einige blockiert, dann ändern die mal kurz ihre Mail und schon sind Abzocker wieder da. So einfach ist es. In der Anwaltsliste haben die dann nur den Vornahmen von Florian auf Oskar Burgmair geändert.


----------



## Samuelly (25 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine solche Mail bekommen. Mich wundert nur, dass mein vollständiger Name, wie auch meine richtige Adresse und Handynummer (zwar die alte, aber egal) angegeben wurden. Wie kommen die an diese Daten ran?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Mai 2016)

Mal bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht? Da z.B. wird mit dem verkauf der Adressen Geld gemacht


----------



## drachen08 (25 Mai 2016)

Der Mülleimer ist groß, wenn ich bei all den Abzockern gezahlt hätte, gönnte man gleich ein Spendenkonto einrichten. Hartnäckigster war Streamarchiv, gerichtliche Androhung bis Inkasso-Schreiben, war alles dabei.
Dann fast 5 Jahre Ruhe und wieder kam Email, es sei noch eine Rechnung offen usw...... Dies waren nicht die einzigsten Abzocker - Emails. Also keine Panik !!!!
Nur bei gerichtliche Anschreiben reagieren und Inkasso, aber darauf kann man lange warten..... Burgkmair - entlockt mir nur noch ein Lächeln.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2016)

> *Abzock-Versuche nehmen zu*


Stimmt so nicht, denn was früher war ist Schnee von gestern und was heute läuft ist schlichtweg besser organisiert - Dank den modernen Möglichkeiten! Hier werden Ressourcen angezapft, Datenschutz umgangen und auch sonst alle Register der üblichen Marketingtechnologien gezogen. Da verschwimmen ganzheitliche Werbetechnologien gaaaaanz schnell mit den halbseriösen Praktiken seiner Schattenwelt und dann eben auch der organisierten Kriminalität im Internet.



			
				ich soeben schrieb:
			
		

> organisierte Kriminalität im Internet


...hat übrigens mWn noch niemand erfunden, das gibt es offiziell gar nicht - ist von niemand konkret definiert worden.


----------

